# Home Front?



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 11, 2006)

Is this an actual movie?? Caught my eye when I saw Jeremy Feldbusch's name on it (knew him from Batt).

[youtube]-fcOC21OozM[/youtube]


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 11, 2006)

...and a little bird just emailed me this:

http://movies.aol.com/movie/home-front/25994/main


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 11, 2006)

*yep*

whoops..Im the little bird

http://movies.aol.com/movie/home-front/25994/synopsis

Synopsis:Home Front
One soldier's brave struggle to put his life back together after receiving serious injuries in Iraq is explored in this documentary. Jeremy Feldbusch was a healthy, strapping 21-year-old Army Ranger when he was shipped off to fight in Iraq in 2003. A few months later, Feldbusch was struck in the head with a large piece of shrapnel during battle; the injury left Feldbusch blind and with irreversible brain damage. Upon returning home, Feldbusch found himself living with his parents, who have worked with their son to reacclimatize him to the things he used to do, including skiing, cycling, hunting and chopping wood. With Feldbusch receiving limited financial support from the military, his parents must pay for his care and therapy out of their own pockets, and while Feldbusch remains proud of his military service (and supportive of the war in Iraq), he's become a spokesman for the Wounded Warrior Project, a veterans' group which is lobbying for increased financial support to programs providing therapy for injured soldiers. Home Front is a documentary which profiles Feldbusch's life before and after his hitch in Iraq as well as the goals of the Wounded Warrior Project. Home Front received its world premier at the 2006 Tribeca Film Festival. ~ Mark Deming, All Movie Guide


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 11, 2006)

God Bless him.


----------



## Bangalore (Nov 19, 2006)

Chopstick said:


> With Feldbusch receiving limited financial support from the military, his parents must pay for his care and therapy out of their own pockets...



I can't believe this is happening.


----------

